# Please help me rule out thyroid disorders...



## racingmind (May 28, 2010)

I'm Bipolar II but I'm trying to figure out what has been causing my tremendous energy issues. fish oil, B12, P-5-P, and sam-e all help tremendously with energy, but the biggest impact of them all was Zinc. It wiped out most of my energy issues and has helped tremendously with memory/learning. I was mildly deficient in zinc, and from what I understand, zinc is important for thyroid support. Vitamin D has also helped a lot during the winter months, and from what I understand that is also important for thyroid support.

How can I rule out a thyroid problem? Could zinc be treating an underlying hormonal/thyroid disorder? Would a SPECT scan be accurate enough to identify any kind of thyroid disease?

Below are the test results that were taken before zinc supplementation.

Age: 19
Weight: 145 (remained constant for many months, never any rapid gain/loss in weight)

Collected:10/9/2009 5:05 PM

TSH 0.32 0.34-4.82 uIU/mL L
Free T4 1.18 0.5-2.0 ng/dL
T3 115 87-167 ng/dL

Collected: 2/11/2010 9:58 AM

TSH 0.46 0.34-4.82 uIU/mL
Free T4 0.96 0.6-1.6 ng/dL

VitD,25-Hydroxy Tot 36 30-100 ng/mL 
This Total 25-OHD assay measures the sum of 25-hydroxy (D2 and D3) vitamin D
metabolites. Therapy indications are based on Total 25-OHD, as follows:
Deficiency: Less than 20 ng/mL
Insufficiency: 20-29 ng/mL
Sufficiency Level: 30-100 ng/mL
Possible Toxicity: Greater than 100 ng/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

racingmind said:


> I'm Bipolar II but I'm trying to figure out what has been causing my tremendous energy issues. fish oil, B12, P-5-P, and sam-e all help tremendously with energy, but the biggest impact of them all was Zinc. It wiped out most of my energy issues and has helped tremendously with memory/learning. I was mildly deficient in zinc, and from what I understand, zinc is important for thyroid support. Vitamin D has also helped a lot during the winter months, and from what I understand that is also important for thyroid support.
> 
> How can I rule out a thyroid problem? Could zinc be treating an underlying hormonal/thyroid disorder? Would a SPECT scan be accurate enough to identify any kind of thyroid disease?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. Are you on any prescription meds that could possibly affect your thyroid?

One good way to narrow the field is to get antibodies' tests run.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Because you are deficient in mineral and Vitamin D, I do suspect thyroid disease. The body automatically down regulates Vitamin D w/ autoimmune issues.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi!! You have definitely come to the right place!! The first thing I would recommend is to get a new set of labs, only because you need to get everything run at the same time so you can better gauge what is going on. Here is what I would recommend:
TSH
FT3
Total T3
FT4
Total T4
TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) 
Thyroglobulin Ab
ANA (antinuclear antibodies)

Andros gave you a great link for information on those tests and what they mean. If you can get them all done at the same time, that really will give you a better idea of what is going on. Good luck!!


----------



## racingmind (May 28, 2010)

Andros said:


> Welcome to the board. Are you on any prescription meds that could possibly affect your thyroid?
> 
> One good way to narrow the field is to get antibodies' tests run.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought too, but in order for it to be hyperthyroidism, I thought my free T4 was supposed to be high when my TSH is low. Also I show more symptoms of hypothyroidism than hyperthyroidism, so its really confusing for me. Where would be a good place to get these tests done?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

racingmind said:


> That's what I thought too, but in order for it to be hyperthyroidism, I thought my free T4 was supposed to be high when my TSH is low. Also I show more symptoms of hypothyroidism than hyperthyroidism, so its really confusing for me. Where would be a good place to get these tests done?


If you have this in your area?

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_te...h_TSH,_Premium

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) would rule in or rule out hyperthyriod. Symptoms can and do cross over; they don't all hold true.

If there are antibodies, they sometimes skew the TSH, FT4 and FT3. Because there are stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies and autoantibodies. They are busy little bees and really confuse the signals.............big time!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, run those tests again.

However, in YOUR case, I would see a neuroendocrinologist, who will have a better handle on how your BD issues, brain chemistry, and hormones are synching. Your psychiatrist should be able to recommend someone.


----------



## racingmind (May 28, 2010)

Andros said:


> If you have this in your area?
> 
> http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_te...h_TSH,_Premium
> 
> ...


link is dead


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

racingmind said:


> link is dead


Try this

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_t...gs/Thyroid_Function_Profile_with_TSH,_Premium


----------



## racingmind (May 28, 2010)

> Because you are deficient in mineral and Vitamin D, I do suspect thyroid disease.


I'd have to disagree on this statement... there can be numerous causes of vitamin D deficiency, like the lack of sunlight in winter months. I got re-tested during the summer (and after a month of supplementing in the winter) and my D levels were normal.

Also.. lets say I have regained energy from the use of my supplements, would the lab test still be able to detect a thyroid disorder?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

racingmind said:


> link is dead


All you had to do is type it in your seach engine.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Hope there is one in your area.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, even if you are feeling better with supplements, you should still see what is going on via your labs.


----------

